# Shoulder Injury Question



## jsr2188 (Sep 10, 2007)

There isn't a section on injuries, so I figured I'd post this here. 9 days ago, last Saturday, I fell pretty hard onto a wooden block that was about 2 feet from the ground smashing my right shoulder off it. It hurt like hell the next day, but the following 4 days after it happened it started hurting less and less, but after that the pain has been pretty much the same, still hurting today. It hurts mostly when i lift my arm straight up over my head. I can do bench presses fine, but i can't do flies, military presses, and for some reason cable tricep extensions. I haven't been working out since it happened, I just know what hurts and what doesn't because 2 days ago i experimented with it. I'm a pretty quick healer, and I never injured my shoulder before and I'm starting to get concerned now, seeing how it still hurts almost 10 years later, and I'm young so I guess maybe I should heal a little quicker. Does anyone know what kind of shoulder injury this is and how long it might last, I'm pretty sure it's the bone and not the muscle, seeing how I hurt it falling and not from working out. Althougn it's possible that I made my shoulder prone to injury fron working out. I'm anxious to get back into working out, I hate setbacks, any feedback would be appreciated. By the way I fell when wrestling with a friend, we both fell with velocity, him being on top of me when we fell, and he's 200 lbs and I'm 180 lbs so that's 380 lbs falling with momentum onto a solid object.


----------



## oldtestman (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a little confused.  Did you hurt your shoulder 9 days ago or 10 years ago?


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 20, 2007)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> There isn't a section on injuries, so I figured I'd post this here. 9 days ago, last Saturday, I fell pretty hard onto a wooden block that was about 2 feet from the ground smashing my right shoulder off it. It hurt like hell the next day, but the following 4 days after it happened it started hurting less and less, but after that the pain has been pretty much the same, still hurting today. It hurts mostly when i lift my arm straight up over my head. I can do bench presses fine, but i can't do flies, military presses, and for some reason cable tricep extensions. I haven't been working out since it happened, I just know what hurts and what doesn't because 2 days ago i experimented with it. I'm a pretty quick healer, and I never injured my shoulder before and I'm starting to get concerned now, seeing how it still hurts almost 10 years later, and I'm young so I guess maybe I should heal a little quicker. Does anyone know what kind of shoulder injury this is and how long it might last, I'm pretty sure it's the bone and not the muscle, seeing how I hurt it falling and not from working out. Althougn it's possible that I made my shoulder prone to injury fron working out. I'm anxious to get back into working out, I hate setbacks, any feedback would be appreciated. By the way I fell when wrestling with a friend, we both fell with velocity, him being on top of me when we fell, and he's 200 lbs and I'm 180 lbs so that's 380 lbs falling with momentum onto a solid object.





the only way to know for certain is see a doc and get XRAY or MRI of damaged area.


----------



## body122506 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey jsr2188, what ALIN said is correct.  You should get it check out.  I once had a friend who had an injury, but didnt get it check out until the pain was unbearable.  

The doctor said he had a fracture.  It took him many months to heal.  If he would have seen the doctor earlier, that would have save a lot of pain and time in recovery.  Just to be on the safe side, you might want to go check it out.  Its better to be safe than sorry.

Hope that helps


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am prone to one of my shoulders seperating. It does'nt dislocate just comes out enough to disrupt the motion. Thought one time after it happened I had a tear in it. Was almost impossible to train. Doc said no tear but took about 9 months for the pain to go away and get any kind of strength back.Like the above said get it checked out . Hope its just some kind of strain that stuff sucks man.


----------

